# If you could meet anyone from any time



## Amidala

who would it be?
why?
what would you ask them?


----------



## dwndrgn

I'd like to have a long sit-down with Thomas Jefferson.  What went through his mind while writing the Declaration of Independence?  Discuss his penchant for books and gadgets (a man after my own heart!) and his odd behavior when it came to his slave ownership.

I'm sure there are tons more people I'd love to just prattle on with over a few brews but he fascinates me in many ways.  It always seemed to me that he was a very public figure and everyone knew what he was about but at the same time he was very private and kept a lot to himself.  I love delving into mysteries like that.


----------



## littlemissattitude

Amidala said:
			
		

> who would it be?
> why?
> what would you ask them?


Definitely Michelangelo.  Why?  Well, I've been fascinated by him since I was about twelve and first read "The Agony and the Ecstasy".  (Brilliant book by the way; not so crazy about the film - which isn't bad, but the casting was atrocious).  He was so...himself.  Knew what he wanted, went out and did it.  And when he was cornered into doing something he didn't want to (like the ceiling thing with Julius II
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), he did his best but made it quite clear that he wasn't amused.  And also, having no graphics arts talent at all, it just amazes me that he could coax those figures out of a piece of marble.  Of course he said they were already there, and it was up to him to find them.  And, you know, he was a poet as well as an artist and architect.

What would I ask him?  What _wouldn't_ I ask him?  I'd want to know all the inside gossip about all the other artists (he and Leonardo clashed a bit; bet there'd be some good gossip there).  I would definitely ask him about Savonarola (who would have been a televangelist had he lived today), some of whose sermons Michelangelo heard while the monk was preaching in Florence.  And I'd want to know all about Lorenzo de'Medici and the scholars he surrounded himself with.  And, of course, I'd ask him about the poetry he wrote.


----------



## Incognito

Not quite sure - probably would have to be one of the major religious figures - Guatama Buddha, Lao Zi, etc.

Would probably be Jesus, though, as there's so much controversy and unknown about the life of the man. It can only be fascinating to know the real truth of that period.

Other contenders would be Socrates, and maybe Alexander the Great, for similar reasons.


----------



## jerchar

I think I would chose Jules Verne because he wrote so many fascinating books and I sometimes ask myself what he was really like, what faults he had what life he lived, I think his brain was just bubbling up with ideas. I wouldn't want to ask questions, I would just want to experience his life, I'd be his shadow and then I would ask why he did this or didn't do that.
Now that I think about it I really don't know which one I would like to meet: Victor Hugo or Jules Verne...


----------



## Brian G Turner

Bump!


----------



## Esioul

Who is Bump?!


----------



## Brian G Turner

An exclamation used when raising a thread long since sunk down the board back up to the top.


----------



## mac1

I said:
			
		

> Bump!


http://thefreedomcompany.com/railsplittersclan/chapelarchives.html

Boring


----------



## mac1

I have a couple actually. One would have to be Robert Hooke. The man was a true genius, and he did such a remarkable amount in his lifespan, others would have been remembered for just one of the great things Hooke did, yet as a result of his bitter rivalry with Newton, he has (to some degree) become the man history forgot.

Hooke invented the universal joint, increased the accuracy of the clocks with the balance spring, revolutionised the way people saw the insect world with his book Micrographia, he redesigned London following the great fire of 1666, he created the first respirator, worked out an equation for elasticity (still known as Hooke's law), improved the accuracy of the barometer, discovered plant cells and even said that fossils were the remains of extinct animals centuries before Darwins theorey of evolution, and that is just the start of the list. In short Hooke was one of the greatest, most diverse intellectual minds ever to grace our planet, and to meet him would be amazing.

The other person I would love to meet is Jimi Hendrix. I would just love to jam with the guy. His guitar work is still disputably the greatest ever, but the natural way in which he played was also amazing. It was as if the music just flowed out of him effortlessly, playing complex improvised lead and vocals as if they were songs he had known his whole life. Jimi was quite possibly the most talented rock musician of the 20th century and to have jammed a track with him would have been a remarkable experience.


----------



## polymorphikos

Mine's a tie between Jeanne d'Arc and Marco Polo. The first principly because she is one of the most captivating figures of all time, with an unbelievable amount of faith and the inexplicable power to convince everyone to help. She even seemed to have magical powers, and I'm glad they finally canonized her. Her story would be decried as over-fanciful in a novel, but it genuinely happened. 

As for Marco Polo, ever since I read the book I was amazed by all the things he'd seen and knowledge he'd accumulated, and just how much of it all was genuine and how much bragging, as well as all the contradictions between manuscripts, has been following me around for years.  These are the two people who embody everything I admire in a person.


----------



## Esioul

Cicero, Cicero, Cicero!


----------



## Lacedaemonian

The young Adolf Hitler
Reason:  To see what he was like...
I would ask him about his dreams and aspirations.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon

Leonardo da Vinci
why? Because he was the single greatest human mind to exist, ever.
All I would ask of him is that he teach me everything he knows...


----------



## polymorphikos

Have you read "Mr Da Vee", by Asimov, I think. If not, it's about a man obsessed with Da Vinci who brings him back from the past and then loses sight of him in favour of his own perceptions about the man, and who refuses to let Da Vinci explore all the wonders of the modern age for fear of corrupting him. Brilliant. It's a short, but probably not too hard to find.


----------



## Devillishgirl

Elizabeth I....why?  Simply because she did what she wanted and not just what was expected of her.  She was a strong woman and if given the chance, I'd like to know what made her tick.


----------



## Esioul

I'd like to meet Cleopatra- she's great. And of course Cicero, as I have said a million times. If only to ask him why he had to deceive me with tree roots.


----------



## Hypes

T. E. Lawrence, Fitzgerald Maclean, and Josip Broz (Tito).

Because they are both trailblazers in their respective regions, uniting a people for a common cause- Lawrence in Arabia, and Maclean in WW2's Jugoslavia. Also, Tito was also an incredible man and I would like to witness how he pulled together what he did, and created all that he did.

As with Polymorphikos remarked on Marco Polo, I find it intriguing to see how their lives have played out, and what an effect they have made- their impact on the world. All three are, in a fashion, the type of person I strive to be. Charismatic, independent, thoughtful, and adventurous.

I wouldn't inquire them anything specific- I would just like to observe them.


----------



## Esioul

Yes- I'd love to watch Cleopatra beating up messangers and things. But I don't think I'd really live to sit through a whole Cicero speech, only maybe a little bit of one. There are a few people I would like to tell off, like Augustus Caeser and Florence Nightingale.


----------



## Hypes

Whatever did Octavius do to you?


----------



## Esioul

He made me write an essay about him last year.... and he was a mean person. But then, so many people were. He just loved himself, too.


----------



## Hypes

I like Octavius!


----------



## Esioul

He was mean!


----------



## Hypes

He was cool!

(I must be the only one on this forum with a strong dislike for the 30 Second post limit)


----------



## Esioul

There is a 30 second post limit? I didn't know! 

Augustus was strange... there are some odd things in Suetonius about him. 

But I really would have a go at Cicero for using verbs that look like nouns. Tree roots indeed. Oh well, I expect the examiner laughed.


----------



## Hypes

Most languages can convert nouns into verbs and vice versa pretty easily, you know.


----------



## Esioul

But aborum- that has to be a noun in the genitive! Apparently it's also some really obscure verb about being absent. That's just Cicero trying to be clever.


----------



## Hypes

He _is_ a clever chap, though.


----------



## Sirathiel

Hmm, I'd like to find out if Robin Hood really existed or not. Just because, I'm an obsessed fangirl of his.

Robin, Robin, Robin,...!


----------



## Hypes

Wasn't he a combination of various folklore and several real people?


----------



## Esioul

Probably. People like that usually are.


----------



## Hypes

Like me.


----------



## Sirathiel

:sniff:

Then, I'd like to go visit Richard Lionheart and Prince John to find out about their motivations in life and what their opinion about crusades is. Best when they are still young enough to either not be king. 

Just to compare that to what happened according to our history books.


----------



## Esioul

I'd like to meet Henry Purcell and tell him to live a bit longer. And I'd like to meet the woman in my avatar.


----------



## SilverLady

There are two people who's brains I'd like to pick - the first being Leonardo Da Vinci, whos brilliance is still today unrivalled. I'd love to lose myself in that man's mind... The second being Sarah L Winchester, the rifle heiress who in 1884 (?) began construction of a Victorian mansion of such magnitude & filled with such oddities as to occupy carpenters 24 hours a day for 38 years, until she died. I'd like to set her mind at ease...


----------



## hodor

I would have greatly liked to have a good long conversation with Ambrose Bierce. Odd man with a very dismal perception of life. However, I would have liked to meet him anyways.


----------



## Esioul

The original Fen Tiger, to find out whether it really is a tiger or just a panther. And I've probably said this before, but.... Cicero!


----------



## Space Monkey

Definitely Da Vinci first.

I love his art and think he's a genius, plus I want to know exactly what he knew about the Templars and the illuminati.  

And Shakespear I suppose, I'd like to have a drink with him.  But we wouldn't be allowed in any of the pubs because he was Bard.


----------



## Circus Cranium

The three Bills. 

1) William Shakespeare
2) William Clinton
3) William Shatner


----------



## Leto

Einstein, to have a nice discussion about physics. 
My great-great-great grand aunt, to find out if she was really a witch.
And I'd like to assist to a Molière, Shakespeare or Beaumarchais original representations.


----------



## jenna

definitely Alexander the Great, because he's my hero, i love him. i would ask him everything. i'd probably drive him mental with too many questions actually! and my second choice would have to be Jesus. i'm not religious, but i think he's the single most influential person in human history. i'd just like to have a chat and see what he was really about, rather than what's shoved down our throats..


----------



## LadyFel

Oh God, I've debated this one with people for years...And there's a long and diverse list...but I'd insist on bringing some truth serum with me...

Richard III - He's always fascinated me, as have the Wars of the Roses. I read a novel years ago which quite convincingly absolved him of blame for the murder of the Princes in the Tower...I'd love to ask him if he really did order it and if not, who did... 

Marilyn Monroe - to ask her whodunnit, as, again, I'm not convinced she commited suicide, even by accidental overdose...Too many 'facts' don't hold together... 

Vivien Leigh, Clark Gable, Bogart, Cary Grant, Frank Sinatra, Bing Crosby, Dean Martin...and many others - just to say I met my childhood idols  

My great-grandmother, who was apparently an amazing woman by my grandad's stories - up to and including barging into the village gendarmerie in the early days of communist rule in Yugoslavia to get him out because she knew he'd been taken in on a trumped up charge of something or other - she walked in with a shotgun and basically said 'Stipan, go home, NOW, and as for you, _officer_...'   

The list just goes on and on...


----------



## polymorphikos

The most interesting thing my great-grandmother ever did was contract altzheimers. Lucky. 

I've decided I'd like to accompany Stanley on his expedition to find Livingston.


----------



## Alexa

I'd love to have a chat with Nostradamus and take a look at his notes before encoding them.


----------



## Quest

I think I would pick Winston Churchill.  Or perhaps Franklyn D. Roosevelt.  Both great leaders for their time.


----------



## Rane Longfox

Churchill, without a doubt. Possibly Da Vinci, but we wouldn't be able to understand each other, so thats that plan out the window... I don't speak Italian. Or latin.


----------



## zorcarepublic

Three people I'd like to meet:

1) Karl Marx
2) David Weber
3) Admiral Togo, of the Battle of Tsushima


----------



## Neon

Nikola Tesla.

Mathematicians, scientists, engineers,  etc. probably fascinate me the most .... and since Da Vinci was already mentioned I decided to throw a new name to the list.  Tesla's inventions and ideas are simply incredible.


----------



## jonak

L. Ron Hubbard.. Not just because of his books, but because of his discoveries and dedication to mankind.


----------



## KajiunVu

I saw this and figured to add my response. i'd like to meet either Ovid or Homer just to see what they really thought. Learn their style of writing maybe a little better.

That or Cervantes, just because I love his works!


----------



## cleasterwood

I'd have to visit Plato. Why? Because I've always been fascinated with Critias and Timeus. What would I ask? IS Atlantis really a true story or were you just trying to get your point across?


----------



## a|one

Jesus Christ. Id like to ask him if he was the real deal or not.


----------



## Zeewolf

I would like to meet Lt. John Rouse Merriott Chard.

He was the man who was left in charge at the battle of Rourkes Drift, which 150 men defended a supply station against a force of 4000 Zulu warriors. Amazing!

I can't think of any other battle where the odds have been so heavily stacked against one side. His tactics were excellent and he lead his men bravely.

My question would be:-

How did you stay so brave?!! What was going through his mind before the first attack?!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Probably something like - "I'm glad we've got rifles and they've got spears" 

or possibly - "hmm attacking a defended fortification in broad daylight across an open plain. That's not how I would have done it"

but yes, they were heavily outnumbered and stood their ground like the brave men they were - mind you, if they'd run, they would have been slaughtered in the open plain like their friends at Isandlwana.

As for another battle where the odds were stacked against the defender:
The spartans (and allies) holding up Xerxes and the entire Persian Army at Thermopylae in a doomed cause


----------



## Darken Rahl

Could pick the first German soldier who saw the fleet coming in at Normandy June 6, 1944.  He would have to have experienced a level of surprise like no one else in history.  Or maybe Alexander the Great, to ask if he really cried over having no more lands to conquer.  Or Gutenberg (sp?), the inventor of the printing press, just to say thank you.  I really think he has to be on the top 5 of most influential people in history.  His invention made it possible to spread and preserve knowledge throughout the world.  Yeah, Gutenberg ...... final answer.


----------



## xRAZERx

Gary Gorden and Randy Shurgar. They were Delta force snipers who went against a crowd of thousands of armed Somali malitia to prevent them getting to the crew of a downed helicopter. They were both killed defending the sole survivor CWO Mike Durrant. For their actions they both recieved the Medal of Honour.

I'd like to ask them why they did it, did they truly feel they could hold back the crowd untill ground forces had a chance to arrive or were they just willing to give their lives to help save another.

Either way RIP.


----------



## Darken Rahl

xRAZERx said:
			
		

> Gary Gorden and Randy Shurgar. They were Delta force snipers who went against a crowd of thousands of armed Somali malitia to prevent them getting to the crew of a downed helicopter. They were both killed defending the sole survivor CWO Mike Durrant. For their actions they both recieved the Medal of Honour.
> 
> I'd like to ask them why they did it, did they truly feel they could hold back the crowd untill ground forces had a chance to arrive or were they just willing to give their lives to help save another.
> 
> Either way RIP.


 
Amen.


----------



## xRAZERx

Just to quite their medal of Honour citations.


> *GORDON, GARY I.
> 
> Rank and organization: Master Sergeant, U.S. Army. Place and date: 3 October 1993, Mogadishu, Somalia. Entered service at: ----- Born: Lincoln, Maine. Citation: Master Sergeant Gordon, United States Army, distinguished himself by actions above and beyond the call of duty on 3 October 1993, while serving as Sniper Team Leader, United States Army Special Operations Command with Task Force Ranger in Mogadishu, Somalia. Master Sergeant Gordon's sniper team provided precision fires from the lead helicopter during an assault and at two helicopter crash sites, while subjected to intense automatic weapons and rocket propelled grenade fires. When Master Sergeant Gordon learned that ground forces were not immediately available to secure the second crash site, he and another sniper unhesitatingly volunteered to be inserted to protect the four critically wounded personnel, despite being well aware of the growing number of enemy personnel closing in on the site. After his third request to be inserted, Master Sergeant Gordon received permission to perform his volunteer mission. When debris and enemy ground fires at the site caused them to abort the first attempt, Master Sergeant Gordon was inserted one hundred meters south of the crash site. Equipped with only his sniper rifle and a pistol, Master Sergeant Gordon and his fellow sniper, while under intense small arms fire from the enemy, fought their way through a dense maze of shanties and shacks to reach the critically injured crew members. Master Sergeant Gordon immediately pulled the pilot and the other crew members from the aircraft, establishing a perimeter which placed him and his fellow sniper in the most vulnerable position. Master Sergeant Gordon used his long range rifle and side arm to kill an undetermined number of attackers until he depleted his ammunition. Master Sergeant Gordon then went back to the wreckage, recovering some of the crew's weapons and ammunition. Despite the fact that he was critically low on ammunition, he provided some of it to the dazed pilot and then radioed for help. Master Sergeant Gordon continued to travel the perimeter, protecting the downed crew. After his team member was fatally wounded and his own rifle ammunition exhausted, Master Sergeant Gordon returned to the wreckage, recovering a rifle with the last five rounds of ammunition and gave it to the pilot with the words, "good luck." Then, armed only with his pistol, Master Sergeant Gordon continued to fight until he was fatally wounded. His actions saved the pilot's life. Master Sergeant Gordon's extraordinary heroism and devotion to duty were in keeping with the highest standards of military service and reflect great credit upon him, his unit and the United States Army.
> 
> *SHUGHART, RANDALL D.
> 
> Rank and organization: Sergeant First Class, U.S. Army. Place and date: 3 October 1993, Mogadishu, Somalia. Entered service at: ----- Born: Newville, Pennsylvania. Citation: Sergeant First Class Shughart, United States Army, distinguished himself by actions above and beyond the call of duty on 3 October 1993, while serving as a Sniper Team Member, United States Army Special Operations Command with Task Force Ranger in Mogadishu, Somalia. Sergeant First Class Shughart provided precision sniper fires from the lead helicopter during an assault on a building and at two helicopter crash sites, while subjected to intense automatic weapons and rocket propelled grenade fires. While providing critical suppressive fires at the second crash site, Sergeant First Class Shughart and his team leader learned that ground forces were not immediately available to secure the site. Sergeant First Class Shughart and his team leader unhesitatingly volunteered to be inserted to protect the four critically wounded personnel, despite being well aware of the growing number of enemy personnel closing in on the site. After their third request to be inserted, Sergeant First Class Shughart and his team leader received permission to perform this volunteer mission. When debris and enemy ground fires at the site caused them to abort the first attempt, Sergeant First Class Shughart and his team leader were inserted one hundred meters south of the crash site. Equipped with only his sniper rifle and a pistol, Sergeant First Class Shughart and his team leader, while under intense small arms fire from the enemy, fought their way through a dense maze of shanties and shacks to reach the critically injured crew members. Sergeant First Class Shughart pulled the pilot and the other crew members from the aircraft, establishing a perimeter which placed him and his fellow sniper in the most vulnerable position. Sergeant First Class Shughart used his long range rifle and side arm to kill an undetermined number of attackers while traveling the perimeter, protecting the downed crew. Sergeant First Class Shughart continued his protective fire until he depleted his ammunition and was fatally wounded. His actions saved the pilot's life. Sergeant First Class Shughart's extraordinary heroism and devotion to duty were in keeping with the highest standards of military service and reflect great credit upon him, his unit and the United States Army.


----------



## mahmer

1-Atatürk
2-Che
3-Lenin
4-Hitler


----------



## Wanderer

Sitting Bull becouse he led Siouxes to the greatest indian victory of all at Little Big Horn.
J.R.R. Tolkien becouse he was simply a genius.
Friedrich Wilhelm Bessel (if I spelld it right)


----------



## nixie

Many people would I like to meet.

The pharoahs of ancient Egypt.

St Peter, Mary Magdalene

Alexender the Great

Henry Viii, Richard ii, Elizabeth i, Christopher Columbus, Walter Raliegh , Francis Drake.

Wellington, Napoleon,

Rasputin

Winston Churchill

Jonathon Swift, Walter Scott,Bronte sisters,Rabbie Burns,Charles Dickens,Jane Austin, Oscar Wilde, Tolkien , C s Lewis
These are just a few I could name thousands


----------



## Stormflame

God.

I would demand of him alot of answers, like what he was thinking when he made the world like it is today...since he knew what was coming in the future.


----------



## _Kitana_

Stormflame said:
			
		

> God.
> 
> I would demand of him alot of answers, like what he was thinking when he made the world like it is today...since he knew what was coming in the future.



You think god knows everything thats going to happen....


----------



## GOLLUM

I think JRR Tolkien, Steven Erikson, William Shakespeare, CS Lewis, Robert E Howard, HP Lovecraft, Charles Dickens, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, Oscar Wilde, Alexander The Great, Napoleon, Julius Caesar, Leonardo Da Vinci and Albert Einstein to name a few...


----------



## PERCON

I'd like to meet myself. In the past and the future. 
Curiosity killed the cat, and I'm not as curious as he, but curious enough to know of it._PERCON_


----------



## Amber

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> I think JRR Tolkien, Steven Erikson, William Shakespeare, CS Lewis, Robert E Howard, HP Lovecraft, Charles Dickens, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, Oscar Wilde, Alexander The Great, Napoleon, Julius Caesar, Leonardo Da Vinci and Albert Einstein to name a few...


 

All of those lol... apart from Charles dickens 


Also Isaac Asimov, Winston Churchill and Ambrosie Pare and some more people who I'll think of soon


----------



## Cricket

Beatrix Potter........ or, Arnold Loebol who wrote "Frog and Toad." Or maybe even Shel Silverstein who wrote the "One Tree."


----------



## GOLLUM

Amber said:
			
		

> All of those lol... apart from Charles dickens
> 
> 
> Also Isaac Asimov, Winston Churchill and Ambrosie Pare and some more people who I'll think of soon


So why not Charles Dickens Amber? Please enlighten this little 'ol mushroom...


----------



## TheManInTheBowlerHat

Charles Darwin, Napoleon Bonaparte, Stanley Kubrick, Arthur Conan Doyle, Winston Churchill, Gavrilo Princip, George III, and George V


----------



## _Kitana_

This will probally make you think i am insane,

hitler...

Not because I support him or anything, not because I look up to him. Just because I simply can not understand why someone could kill and destroy so much . I want to know from the man himself what turned an artist, a creator into a man of deep hatred and a senseless murder. 

I don’t know what I would say to him though or if I could hold my temper and keep from killing him long enough to talk....

Other than that, I want to meet Roosevelt, JFK, Martin Luther King Jr., Crazy Horse, Patton, Churchill,  Emily Dickinson and a few others….


----------



## dustinzgirl

Eve.  So I can slap her silly.
Nostradamus.  
Edgar Allen Poe.
Countess Elizabeth Bathory (Im not a virgin, so nothing to worry about)
Homer (iliad) and Socrates

Because all of these people did something that carried thier name for centuries.


----------



## Amber

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> So why not Charles Dickens Amber? Please enlighten this little 'ol mushroom...


 
Because his books bored me stupid- me who it is so hard to bore with any book that it's frightening. I didn't care about the characters, and if I want a look at Victorian Society I'll read a textbook


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I would meet Adolf Hitler and tell him to defeat Russia first before facing the west.


----------



## Amber

Why do that lol?

And why do people keep on picking people to meet that I would also love to choose, but keep forgetting to include?


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I would also love to meet George Stephenson and tell him not to invest all of his money in the lead mines, and perhaps now I would be filthy rich and too damned posh to talk to you losers now.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon

I'd meet Xenophon and follow him around Persia, gathering material for my dissertation. It'd be interesting to find out if he was all he claimed to be.


----------



## lucifer_principle

Hitler is a pretty interesting, motivated, and twisted individual. Modestly I'd like to meet any of my great great great grand fathers just for fun


----------



## Medieval

Alexander the Great.

Absolute genius. 2500 years later and people still speak of him and know of his deeds.

Methinks I would ask him what he would have done if he had known he would die at the age of 33 and that his empire would collapse after his death.


----------



## anniekelleher

william shakespeare...


----------



## Tsujigiri

My Dad....in High School...so I could poke him in the eye for being a know it all gitbag


----------



## Brryc43

Dietrich Bonhoeffer, a man of true conviction. He gave his life, without hesitation for what he believed.


----------



## Rosemary

anniekelleher said:
			
		

> william shakespeare...


 
 
I understand that there is quite a lot of speculation about Shakespeare actually writing his plays!  Whatever the truth, I would still like to meet him.  
Tolkein - for me the best Fantasy author.
Charles Dickens - created such marvellous characters.
Elizabeth 1st - such a strong willed woman.
Charles II and Louis IV 

Someone from 7th century Anglo-Saxon England who can help me with my research!


----------



## Leto

Frank Herbert - he died almost the year I've discovered his work.
Leonardo Da Vinci - would have been a great teacher no matter what the subject you're talking about.
Charles Baudelaire - my favorite poet, a great critique and maybe could have a chance to help him translate Poe.


----------



## Stalker

*Gilgamesh -* to be a witness of his search of immortality.
*Pythagoras* - to make him believe in irrational numbers even if it could cost me my life.  
*Ieyasu Tokugawa* - just to see medieval Japan and the methods the shogun used to unite it. 
*Fermat* - to see his proof of the Great Theoreme. 
*Count de Saint Germain* - to spy over him in attempt to know if he were the fraud or ... really somebody else. 
*Mohandas Ghandi* - just to talk with that wise man


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Changed my mind.
I'd probably go back to last weekend (Friday, about 3pm) and meet myself and pass on that Saturday's lottery numbers!


----------



## Stalker

Good idea!

By creating temporal paradox, you'll destroy the whole universe!
Greed leads to destruction, my friend!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

But at least I'll die rich....


----------



## Monty Scott

I'd go back to hear Jesus teach. I would not presume however, to approach him. He, in my opinion is God, so if he wants to talk to me, he'll approach me.


----------



## Gwydion

C.S.Lewis, Tolkien, the first samurai, George Washington, Jesus.


----------



## Gwydion

oh yeah, James Barrie.


----------



## Gope

My Dad...Stephen Hawking...


----------



## pokernut951

Thomas Jefferson - Pick his brain
Friedrich Nietche - Before he went crazy.


----------



## heron

the first human. to find out if creative thought originated from mushrooms with strange properties.


----------



## lea27

I would like to meet the Pharoah Akhenaten to hear his beliefs on the One God and to find out if he realised what a revolutionary he was and explain to him about a couple of men that followed his ideas called Moses and Jesus!!

Second would have to be Jesus. I would love to chat to the man who thought he was the son of God and claimed he could walk on water.

Thirdly, Alexander the Great. I would love to know what drives a man like that.


----------



## carrie221

I would like to meet John S. Mill and Socrates to talk about philosophy or Robert E. Lee to talk about the civil war or Alexander the Great to find out about the library of Alexandra. Or almost any other major figure in history.  

I would also love to talk to Tolkien (find out all about his imagination) or C.S.Lewis. Author still alive that I would love to meet is J.K Rowlings.


----------



## electricdragon

Queen Elizaberth the 1st!!! and winston CHurchill and Queen Victoria And thomas edison and Han Wu Di and Sir Stamford Raffles, Hitler(i want to ask him why he so....crazy) and maybe Napolean


----------



## electricdragon

Btw, in case u r wondering Sir Stamford Raffles was the founder of Singapore, my country and the governer of bencoolen, be cool to meet my countrys hero


----------



## WhiteCrowUK

Amidala said:


> who would it be?
> why?
> what would you ask them?



Someone I'd like to meet is Oliver Cromwell - he is an enigma, certainly a controversial figure (deemed by some as a monster) who led some of the armies of the English Civil War, and had our monach Charles I executed.

He was a man who ruled as Lord Protector (and some say dictator) for only 5 years, and yet the modern country probably owes a lot to him.

He was a man who was offered kingship himself but turned it down.

He mainly got involved in the war because of fears Charles I was trying to enforce a state religion on the country.  He was a firm believer the individual had a right to religious freedom, to be allowed to worship in their own manner - and to this end even allowed the Jewish people return to the country (they had been banished since the times of the crusades).  And thus he was the first man to move towards the multiculturalism which is part of the character of modern Britain.


----------



## SpaceShip

Alexander the Great.  Scott of the Antarctic.  Christopher Columbus.  Because they were all fearless adventurers and I'd loved to have adventured with them.


----------



## Loner

Francis of Assisi.
Leonardo Da Vinci.
Thomas Edison.
Jim Henson


----------



## WhiteCrowUK

SpaceShip said:


> Alexander the Great.  *Scott of the Antarctic.*  Christopher Columbus.  Because they were all fearless adventurers and I'd loved to have adventured with them.



FYI - it didnt end well for Scott!


----------



## tangaloomababe

I would be interested to meet Lady Jane Grey who ruled between Elizabeth and Edward ascending the throne of England.  Well she was really just a puppet ruler and died for her actions.  I wonder why, obviously pressured into taking on the role but did she think that she would be accept, she was just a girl, did she have other plans for her life.  What did she want?  Did she have a happy childhood?  Its just a sad tragic story.


----------



## Anne Lyle

If I could actually go back in time, I'd try to stop Sandro Botticelli from burning so many of his paintings on Savonarola's Bonfire of the Vanities - or at least steal one and hide it, and then find it in the 21st century and become fabulously rich 

As for actually meeting someone... I'd like to meet Jane Austen - I think we'd get along rather well! I'd ask her just how autobiographical "Persuasion" is (it's my favourite of all her books), and let her know how well-loved her books are, long after her untimely death.


----------



## HardScienceFan

needless to say who I'd like to meet
Huxley
Darwin
Wegener
von Humboldt
Wallace
Sverdrup
Stensio


----------



## Sephiroth

Alexander the Great
Gaius Octavian Caesar
St. Augustine of Hippo

Leonardo da Vinci
René Descartes

Charles Darwin

Max Planck
Ernest Rutherford
Werner Heisenberg
Richard Feynman


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

Odysseus, if he existed, and I would ask him to recount his real journeys.

Sappho, the best poet of her time, to look over her shoulder as she writes.

Aliénor d'Aquitaine, to hear the story of those incredible years.

Dante Alighieri, to ask him a reading of the Vita Nova.

Lippo Lippi and Botticelli, just to stare at them while they work.

Giordano Bruno, to ask him explanations about that _Shadows of the Ideas _I don't twig.

Benedictus de Spinoza, to discuss with him about his own theses and buddhism.

Antonio Vivaldi, to hear the première of the _Gloria in Re Minore_.

William Blake, to see him draw those drawings, more than for his poems.

Bertrand Russell. I'd ask him how he abandoned mathemathics and philosophy to write SF. I'll lend him a book or two of contemporary authors, and we'd chat.


----------



## Jarshen

The first Aunt


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

Yeah. I forgot Uncle Ben and his non-sticking rice.


----------



## Sephiroth

So he could teach you his secret?

You need to rinse it first, and then slightly undercook it.


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

You say _that_ to a Loombaard?

We are the first in Europe, when it comes to RICE, and a few other things.

Uncle Ben's rice does stick! A risotto must be OVERCOOKED, but it must not become a Thai rice!


----------



## Sephiroth

Risotto, yes, of course, completely different thing!  I was thinking of boiled rice, say with a curry, or some such.  

I won't try and teach you about risotto!  

And you're right, it _does _stick.  There's a much better kind I use, but I've forgotten what it's called, and don't have any right now.......

[edit]  It's Indian....surprise.


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

Would you enter a pub and ask a _beer?_

There are several beers, and several kind of rice,

one for the risotto, one for boiled rice, one for soup, one...

Are we offthreading? Back at the social place.


----------



## Sephiroth

You're right, and yes, we should leave this place......


----------



## Jarshen

enters quietly, looks around, no one here.

Elizabeth 1st

Joseph Conrad

sneaks out under cover of an explanation...

All my favourite relatives were aunts, I had a lot. The most interesting and interested. Sssh go to sleep now.


----------



## Sabina

The second being Sarah L Winchester, the rifle heiress who in 1884 (?) began construction of a Victorian mansion of such magnitude & filled with such oddities as to occupy carpenters 24 hours a day for 38 years, until she died.


----------



## The Ace

Was that the house where she built a room for everyone killed by a winchester ?
TBH, probably CS Lewis.


----------



## Daidman

I would want to meet Jesus, because I think he is mexican, and I would ask him 
How does he keep his berd so clean and not get his body...I mean bread crumbs in it?


----------



## jackokent

I'd loved to meet Lee Harvey Oswald and ask "did you do it and if so did anyone help you?"


----------



## JDP

If I could meet anyone from any time, I'd meet the last living human and ask them what went wrong (sorry, kind of a quasi-retro-historical answer).


----------

